# [GRUB Boot] Problème d'amorçage du noyau RAID+LVM2 (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Salut à tous !

Je compile actuellement une Gentoo 2009.0 Hardened avec le support LVM en RAID1. J'ai un souçi de démarrage avec GRUB :

Voiçi mon  fichier grub.conf :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

## Gentoo 2009.0 RAID LVM2

title Gentoo Linux Hardened 2009.0 Extranet RAID LVM2 [Default] genkernel-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/md2 dodmraid dolvm lvmraid=/dev/md1,/dev/md2,dev/md3,/dev/md4

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r9

# For installing GRUB into the first mirror hard disk

title Install GRUB into RAID Mirror1 HDD

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# For installing GRUB into the second mirror hard disk

title Install GRUB into RAID Mirror2 HDD

root    (hd1,0)

setup   (hd1)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

mon fichier /etc/fstab :

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md1                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md2                /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/md3                none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/portage         /usr/portage    ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles       /usr/portage/distfiles  ext3    noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/data            /data           ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Mon fichier /etc/mdadm.conf :

```
#DEVICE /dev/hda* /dev/hdc*

#ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=bcd57876:57bea748:ed8c47fa:043c9432

#ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=46fb2aca:760fcb00:49603eef:df858310

#ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=82828335:0ac15284:e319cf4a:4cb38813

#ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=35b87363:55fd03ac:7573b5a2:05d04b2f

#MAILADDR root@localhost

DEVICE          /dev/hda*

DEVICE          /dev/hdc*

ARRAY           /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda1,/dev/hdc1

ARRAY           /dev/md2 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda2,/dev/hdc2

ARRAY           /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda3,/dev/hdc3

ARRAY           /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda4,/dev/hdc4

MAILADDR        root@localhost

```

J'ai compilé mon noyau via Genkernel (genkernel --dmraid --lvm --menuconfig all) avec le support RAID1, LVM et Device-mapper en dur; paramètres requis pour ma configuration; et au démarrage le boot se bloque au niveau du chargement du noyau :

```
Decompressing Linux.. Parsing ELF ... done

Booting the kernel .....

```

et rien ne se passe ?!

Qq1 a-t-il une idée ? D'avance merçi...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ton / n'est pas sur un volume LVM tu n'a donc pas besoin du support de LVM dans ton initrd, faut juste ajouter le service lvm au boot.

Plus besoin non plus des root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc qui sont implicites et dans le cas d'un Linux Raid ce n'est pas --dmraid et dodmraid qu'il faut mais domdadm et modifier le /etc/genkernel.conf pour décommenter cette ligne :

```
# Copy /etc/mdadm.conf to initramfs.

MDADM="yes"

```

Rajoute au passage console=tty1 à ton grub.conf pour voir les messages d'erreurs de l'initrd.

----------

## jaypeche

Merçi pour ces précisions GentooUser@Clubic !

Il fallait compiler le initrd avec le support mdadm, puis l'activer au boot ...

```
genkernel --menuconfig --mdadm all

rc-update add mdadm boot

```

Testé avec les gentoo-sources, je tenterai par la suite en Hardened !

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

----------

## jaypeche

Impossible de charger le noyau comme précedement...

La même proçédure avec un système et un noyau hardened, ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai donc opté pour un système Gentoo classique !

arff ! Dommage !   :Sad: 

----------

## jaypeche

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-767855-highlight-.html

J'ai peut être enfin trouvé la soluce ! Ouf ! L'ACPI est a désactiver dans le Kernel apparement...?

Mon grub.conf après un : 

```
genkernel --mdadm --menuconfig all
```

```
title Gentoo Linux Hardened 2009.0 RAID1 LVM2 Extranet Server [SECURE]

kernel /hardened/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r9 real_root=/dev/md2 domdadm CONSOLE=tty1

initrd /hardened/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r9

```

Merçi pour ton aide GentooUser@Clubic !

----------

